# "Îi văd pe studenți" vs. "văd studenții"



## sfaefaol

Hi all!

I have question about the use of _pe_ with direct object nouns denoting persons in Romanian. Usually direct objects do not need the preposition _pe_ unless they refer to a person.
If the direct object is a _noun_ referring to a person, then it appears we have a choice between using a construction with _pe_, such as "îi văd pe studenți", or without it, such as "văd studenții" (both mean _I see the students_).

I  was curious if there is a perceived difference between the two. As a  native speaker, I find little difference semantically, but on some level  "îi văd pe studenți" seems to be "more correct" than the alternative  "văd studenții", or at least it seems the latter has slightly different  overtones and connotations than the former. The same is true for similar  constructions like "l-am înscris pe copil la școală"/"am înscris  copilul la școală" (_I enrolled the child in school_) or "nu-i sufăr pe milițieni"/"nu sufăr milițienii" (_I can't stand policemen_). Though I can't exactly say _how_ the two forms are different, omitting _pe_ seems to imply that the personal/individual aspect of the noun is "downplayed" or not important.

I'm suggesting this since without _pe_ the syntax is the same as for nouns that do not refer to persons (cf. "nu sufăr castraveții", _I can't stand cucumbers_). Choosing this syntax referring to persons (in this case, policemen) instead of using _pe_,  would amount to comparing them to inanimate objects, de-emphasizing  their personal aspect and viewing them more like a homogeneous category  (the stereotypical policeman).

I am, perhaps, overanalysing this,  which is why I'd be happy to get some input on the matter. Does anyone  else see a difference between these two constructions or are they always  considered to be entirely equivalent? Also, which one is preferred in  formal/informal speech? Thanks!


----------



## farscape

Moderator's note: 

The forum rules call for the answers to be given in the language used by the OP (original poster). However, I find it a bit odd that a discussion about the nuances and subtleties of the Romanian language should be carried out in English. I have sent a PM to the OP asking for clarifications. 

Meanwhile I kindly ask the native Romanian speakers to reply to this thread in Romanian.

farscape - moderator


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Nici eu nu înțeleg paralela engleză cu limba română şi exemplele aferente.
Însă, până ne dumireşte Sfaefol, aş spune întâi de toate că 'pe' în acest caz este considerat *morfem* şi nu _prepoziție_, deşi construcția gramaticală se numeşte 'Acuzativ + prepoziție'. Prin urmare, întrebarea pusă este întemeiată. Mai adaug ceva - 'polițist' este substantiv comun generic' - şi, deocamdată, mă opresc. Totuşi aş puncta şi tipul de substantive ales, animat versus inanimat: 'Văd filmul' (ce văd?); 'Îi văd pe căței / copii cum se joacă' (pe cine văd?).
În exemplele oferite, "Înscriu copilul" şi "*Îl* înscriu pe copil" ('*pe cine* înscriu' - în ambele cazuri?), substantivul în cauză este însoțit de morfeme: '-l' (articol h. enclitic) sau un pronume personal şi Ac. cu prepoziție. Deci, dacă ar fi să vedem *nuanţe* *semantice*, cred că e cam la fel cu "I see the doctor" (= Îl văd pe doctor' sau 'Văd doctorul' , ca şi cum l-aş cunoaşte sau doar cu acel doctor am treabă) and "I see a doctor" (=Văd un doctor).
Acuzativul +/- 'pe' nu are legătură cu tipul de limbaj formal sau informal.


----------



## sfaefaol

Mulțumesc, irinet.

Am formulat întrebarea mai întâi în engleză, așa că am postat-o fără să o traduc...
 Exemplele sunt cam trase de păr, e adevărat, dar așa e adesea când cauți formulări care să exprime cât mai bine ce vrei să zici...

Despre _pe_ sunt de acord că nu e chiar o prepoziție în adevăratul sens al cuvântului (mai degrabă o marcă a complementului direct), dar se comportă in frază practic ca o prepoziție.
Nu înțeleg exact ce vrei să spui cu _polițist_= substantiv comun generic.
Chiar și privind substantivele animate (copil, om, cățel...), numai cele ce se referă la oameni acceptă la acuzativ întrebarea _pe cine?_ și formularea cu _pe_. [Văd un câine (animat) => _ce_ văd?, nu _pe cine_ văd?]. Cel mult dacă se dorește exprimarea individualizări sau personificării poate fi folosit _pe_.
Legat de sugestia cu nuanțele semantice, cred că diferența dintre "văd doctorul" și "văd un doctor" e clară: odată e vorba de un anume doctor (articol hotărât), cealaltă dată de un doctor oarecare (articol nehotărât). Însă când e vorba de diferența dintre "îl văd pe doctor" și "văd doctorul", lucrurile nu mai sunt așa clare. De ambele dăți e vorba de un anume doctor (articol hotărât), dar formularea diferă. Sunt deci cele două exprimări echivalente semantic sau sunt percepute diferit? Cred că vorbitorul nativ de română preferă întotdeauna una din cele două variante în funcție de context, întrebarea fiind: ce declanșază alegerea formulării cu _pe_ față de cea fără _pe_?

De formal și informal am întrebat pentru că e vorba de alegerea între două formulări echivalente, la fel cum sunt și "i-am dat _Ioanei_ cartea" vs "i-am dat _lui Ioana_ cartea". Prima variantă este cea corectă, deci care poate fi folosită în limbajul formal în vreme de cea de-a doua este "greșită" (rămâne, totuși, gramaticală/inteligibilă), sau cel puțin poate apărea numai în vorbirea colocvială, deci informală. Voiam să știu deci dacă forma cu _pe_ e în vreun fel considerată mai "corectă".


----------



## fathe

Într-un anumit context (personificări), folosirea lui "pe" dă o notă personală, ca și când ar exista o relație între vorbitor (sau interlocutor) și complementul direct.
_Îl mănânc pe castravete.
O tai pe roșie._
E o treabă mai însuflețită. Parcă ai spune o poveste unui copil.

Dar între „îl văd pe polițist” și „văd polițistul” nu cred că există nuanțe diferite.

Știe cineva cum se traduce in engleza „o tai pe roșie”?
I cut the tomato. I cut her.


----------



## irinet

Bine ați venit la noi!
'O tai pe roşie' nu este o formulă acceptabilă pentru mine, prin urmare, iese din tiparul corectitudinii de pe orice axă lingvistică aş privi-o! Cel puțin, eu nu am 'îndrăgit' nici o roşie sau nici un castravete până acum!
Pentru Sfaefaol voi răspunde mai târziu, când voi avea mai mult timp la dispoziție ca să mă gândesc, deşi aş fi foarte curioasă să aflu de ce tocmai 'pe' te nelămureşte în aceste contexte sau vor urma şi alte întrebări de limbă??!! 'Polițişti', 'studenți' sunt substantive generice şi nu unice, cum ar fi 'tată', 'mamă'.
Bănuiesc că ştii că noi nu prea despicăm firul în patru cãnd e vorba de limba română, aşa cum e cazul limbii engleze (deşi am observat că 'se mai încurcă' şi ei între ei), mai mult, de cele mai multe ori, noi reuşim să îi perplexăm pe nativi (prin măsurile luate de academicieni)! Deci, oricare ar fi părerea mea, rămâne doar a unui nativ deja încurcat de multe altele, şi nu a unui specialist autorizat în vreun fel să ne încurce mai mult. Şi de ce îți spun toate acestea? Pentru că pur şi simplu mi-a plăcut mult întrebarea ta, "ce *declanşează* alegerea cu 'pe' sau fără 'pe'"?! It beats me! Nu am gândit nici semantic, nici pragmatic problematica acestui morfem până acum. De aceea, dacă ar mai fi şi alți doritori avizați să contribuie, aş fi bucuroasă în speranța că vom găsi împreună un răspuns. Iar dacă ai deja răspunsul, poți să îl scrii aici.

De ce aş întreba cu 'pe' dacă am propoziţia: 'Văd un câine / un copil'. Doar "ce văd?", nu şi "pe cine văd?". La întrebarea ultimă, aş răspunde mecanic cu 2 variante: "Pe copil" sau "pe copil îl văd", nu "pe copil văd". Şi acum aş spune că "pe" este morfem şi nu prepoziție deoarece el apare însoțit de pronume personal neaccentuat cu rol de întărire.
De exemplu, să luăm poziția cuvintelor în propoziție şi, te rog, să observi diferența semantică a lor pentru întrebarea cu sau fără 'pe':
1. Îl văd pe copil. = Pe copil îl văd.
2. Îl văd copil.
Pe de altă parte, e posibil ca în alte exemple la care m-am gândit referitoare la întrebarea ta: -3. Îl ştiu pe copil. 4. Ştiu copilul. - să existe o diferență uşoară între cele două, în sensul că vorbitorul îl cunoaşte bine pe copil în (4) şi să îl cunoască mai puțin în exemplul (3), dar nu sunt sigură de acest fapt. Diferă şi în funcție de contexte verbale, deci, în mare, aş spune că sunt totuşi echivalente.


----------



## irinet

Dacă insistăm un pic, vom scrie o lucrare de doctorat cu subiectul tău!!!


----------

